# Forstner Bit Recommendations



## Cwalker935 (Dec 15, 2019)

I am getting tired of struggling with my cheap set of Forstner bits, I see to do more burning than cutting.  Slow speed, frequent bit clearing, etc. nothing seems to help.  I am looking for recommendations on a good set.  Any thoughts?

Any experience with this set:






						16 Piece Forstner Drill Bit Set with Bits from 1/4" to 2-1/8” by 1/8ths Hardened Carbon Steel in Wooden Storage Box 402005 - - Amazon.com
					

16 Piece Forstner Drill Bit Set with Bits from 1/4" to 2-1/8” by 1/8ths Hardened Carbon Steel in Wooden Storage Box 402005 - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------



## JimB (Dec 15, 2019)

Do you sharpen them? What you describe sounds like they just need sharpening.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 15, 2019)

JimB said:


> Do you sharpen them? What you describe sounds like they just need sharpening.



No, perhaps I should try.  My set is from Harbor Freight and the larger bits seemed dull from the beginning.


----------



## fishman (Dec 15, 2019)

Do you have a specific budget? I would suggest freud bits. Probably some of the best out there, and definitely a step up from the typical "made in china" stuff.

They have a 7 piece set, and a 16 piece set. They are more expensive than most kits for sure, but I would almost guarantee you'd be happier if you can swing the cost. Here is the 7 piece set, you can use the dropdown to view the 16 piece. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000AV756/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_43O9Db8VYFSG9


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 15, 2019)

I have the box set from Woodcraft that goes up to about 2”. They have worked fine for me but then I don’t use them extensively. Remember, much of lathe drilling is end grain...harder cutting and takes a toll on bits.
Can’t comment on the Freud bits as I’ve not used them.
I agree with Jim....try sharpening first. You can still upgrade if that doesn’t do the trick.
Also, some use carbide Forstner bits especially for pepper mills where there is a lot of drilling.

I have purchased more bits in 16ths from 9/16-1 1/16. I don’t know why they  don’t sell sets with 16ths like regular bits.....or sell just the 16ths in sets by themselves. I guess selling separately means more $$.


----------



## magpens (Dec 15, 2019)

I might be out-to-lunch, but ...

Do you really need a "full" set ? . Whenever I buy a full set of anything, I only ever use a few of the sizes in the set.
So I have come up with the strategy of spending a bit more per item and just buy the required sizes as I need them ... in a good brand.
That strategy may not work if you are not close to a tool store with a fairly comprehensive selection of the individual bits.

I do this now with twist drills for drilling blanks.

.... Just a thought.


----------



## bsshog40 (Dec 15, 2019)

I have a cheap set of ryobi's that seem to work just fine. I don't put much pressure on these when drilling, just let the bit do the work.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 15, 2019)

Cody,

I have had 3 sets of Harbor Freight Forster bits and have been disappointed with all. They are doable but a pain to good work flow.
When I was working and living in Japan, I had a HF set here in the States, and a set over there. Plus I have a set of their now discontinued 2 1/2 to 4 inches - Very handy.

About 4 years ago, I bought a set of Freud for about $150. that set now is about $220.


			https://www.amazon.com/Freud-Precision-Serrated-Forstner-PB-100/dp/B0002TUFYK/ref=sr_1_4?crid=17JZ6OUJ1EPYP&keywords=freud+forstner+bits&qid=1576452693&s=hi&sprefix=freud+forstners%2Ctools%2C243&sr=1-4
		


There is night and day difference between the HF bits and the Freud ones. Worth every penny I paid.

There is a Freud Diablo set on eBay for $150. I haven't checked out the difference in the regular Freud and the Freud Diablo set, but I am sure there are some differences. Even then I am sure the Diablo set would be much better than the HF ones.

Sharpening the HF set: It is not easy and I did try it a few times. The Freud set came Sharp!


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 15, 2019)

Like Hank and the others have said, walk away from the HF bits.  Like the others, I've had nothing but problems with them from ragged holes to just not cutting.  Spend the extra money, get a nice set and enjoy them.  Also, my observation on the HF larger bits are that they are a safety hazards.  I've had several pieces of wood explode on me sending shrapnel all over the place.  I think it was due to heat build up in the wood.  If you do continue to use them you might want to consider a full face shield and a very tough vice to hold the wood in place.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 15, 2019)

I started with a HF set, several years ago lucked into a 16 piece set of unused to a few slightly used Fisch (standard) for like $85, and there's no comparison.  Have since picked up a few of the Fisch Waves, and they are pretty sweet--though i've not had to try to sharpen any.  If i start doing pepper mills and such, i MAY try carbides in a few usable sizes.   
earl


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 15, 2019)

See the price on the ones you show. Right away that tells me they are China junk. At least double that price and you will have better quality. Can not go wrong with Freud. I use them. Whiteside is also a great bit. Pricey though. Many different style forstner bits too. Most people stick with the sawtooth. yes you can sharpen. There are videos. I have shown the video many times here before for the Trend diamond card system. They show how to sharpen many things. I recommend that card system too.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks everyone! I’ll probably pull the trigger on a Freud set.  My wife was commenting on the smoke in the garage so I’ll try to convince her that I need the new set to help my health.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 15, 2019)

Cwalker935 said:


> Thanks everyone! I’ll probably pull the trigger on a Freud set.  My wife was commenting on the smoke in the garage so I’ll try to convince her that I need the new set to help my health.


So all you need to do is create a little smoke to get a new tool! I have tried quite a few things that have worked, but not that one. I'll try that one after Christmas and see how it works! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## WriteON (Dec 15, 2019)

magpens said:


> I might be out-to-lunch, but ...
> 
> Do you really need a "full" set ? . Whenever I buy a full set of anything, I only ever use a few of the sizes in the set.
> So I have come up with the strategy of spending a bit more per item and just buy the required sizes as I need them ... in a good brand.
> ...


Need a full set? Not necessary but  have used 4 sizes and feel good about having a full set. Things come up.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 15, 2019)

WriteON said:


> Need a full set? Not necessary but  have used 4 sizes and feel good about having a full set. Things come up.


If you find yourself using a particular size an awful lot, I suggest you get a carbide one in that size. I do that all the time when I keep drilling billiard balls for the clocks I make.


----------



## penicillin (Dec 16, 2019)

The Forstner bit set shown in the Amazon link look identical to a larger set that I got from a retired woodworker. They have the same black bands and a similar, but larger wood case. They are poor quality and I do NOT recommend them. I bought a re-sharpening set, but upon closer inspection, they were not worth the effort.

One lesson I learned from them is to be more suspicious of inexpensive tools with "fancy" cases. The nicer the case, the less money they have for making the tools themselves.

I bought Rockler's 21 bit set, which was on sale at the time. I have not used them enough to say whether they are good or bad. My feeling is that they are okay, not great. I wish I had shopped more carefully:
Full set by 16ths, the one I got:
https://www.rockler.com/22-piece-forstner-bit-set
Same as these two sets combined:
https://www.rockler.com/16-pc-forstner-bit-set
https://www.rockler.com/6-pc-fractional-forstner-bit-set

Forstner bits come in different styles. Some have saw teeth. Some have smooth edges. Some have "wave" cutters. I am not sure which are best or most durable. I am not sure if one style is better for certain uses than others.

Whatever you get, run them slow and keep them cool as you use them.


----------



## monophoto (Dec 16, 2019)

Many years ago (long before I started turning) I bought a 10-piece set of forstner bits at Lowes that looks very similar to this collection currently sold at Woodcraft.   The set I bought has titanium nitride plating, and was branded 'Columbian'.  The set is in 1/8" increments except that there is no 1 1/8" bit - curious!   I know its not the best available, but it has served me well.  I have augmented the set with additional bits purchased individually.  When used on the lathe, it is very easy to use a box scraper to increase the hole size if one of the standard bits doesn't meet requirements, so for turners, sizes are not very important.

But I have to say that learning how to 'tune up' forstner bits has perhaps been more important than the initial quality of the bits in my collection.    I've found that a few seconds with a diamond paddle makes a dramatic difference in how well a forstner bit cuts, especially when drilling end-grain.


----------



## pshrynk (Dec 16, 2019)

monophoto said:


> Many years ago (long before I started turning) I bought a 10-piece set of forstner bits at Lowes that looks very similar to this collection currently sold at Woodcraft.   The set I bought has titanium nitride plating, and was branded 'Columbian'.  The set is in 1/8" increments except that there is no 1 1/8" bit - curious!   I know its not the best available, but it has served me well.  I have augmented the set with additional bits purchased individually.  When used on the lathe, it is very easy to use a box scraper to increase the hole size if one of the standard bits doesn't meet requirements, so for turners, sizes are not very important.
> 
> But I have to say that learning how to 'tune up' forstner bits has perhaps been more important than the initial quality of the bits in my collection.    I've found that a few seconds with a diamond paddle makes a dramatic difference in how well a forstner bit cuts, especially when drilling end-grain.


I got the 16 bit set a couple months ago.  It's good, but I haven't used them a whole bunch, mostly due to not having tried many projects.


----------



## PBorowick (Dec 16, 2019)

I have the 22 piece set from Rockler (from about 15 years ago) and it has served me very well.  I will say that right out of the box they were not too sharp but the diamond hone touch up works very well.


----------



## howsitwork (Dec 16, 2019)

Freud, Trend , Fischer and festool are all good the first two makes cheaper than the last two but the quality is there , I just can’t bring myself to spend £150 on a 6 piece set so am adding the frequently used ones as my record ones ( reasonable quality ) wear out .


----------



## penicillin (Dec 16, 2019)

PBorowick said:


> I have the 22 piece set from Rockler (from about 15 years ago) and it has served me very well.  I will say that right out of the box they were not too sharp but the diamond hone touch up works very well.


Thanks for the hint. That might explain my "okay, not great" review. I will give my new Rockler set a touch-up.

After seeing @monophoto's post, I think my old, worn-out set looks a lot like the big 24-bit set from Woodcraft. Same case, same layout. The bits in my set were made in China. I would not be surprised if the previous owner bought them at the local Woodcraft, but he was too old to answer questions when I bought them a few years ago. Maybe they were good at one time, but the ones I have are beyond repair or resharpening.








						WoodRiver - Forstner Bit Set - High-Carbon Steel - 24 Piece
					

This 24-piece bit set includes a line of imported Forstner bits that Woodcraft has tested and found to cut clean and not burn even when testers intentionally subjected them to quick, repetitive drill press borings. The 24-piece set includes: 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 5/8", 3/4", 7/8", 1", 1-1/8"...




					www.woodcraft.com


----------



## mmayo (Dec 18, 2019)

I use a bit by Freud I think, but the key is the phrase Precision Shear.  The bits hog cleanly through hardwoods over and over.  In tackle boxes I need 1-3/4” holes through 4/4 stock, usually hard, hardwoods.  These pass through like butter leaving clean holes.  Not cheap, but it sounds like the cheap ones are giving you the issues.


----------

